# Driver Stations almost done



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I started on the driver stations this week and here's how they will turn out. Though I only got this one done and only lane 1 wired so far I only need to connect the remaining 3.

I started by boring twelve holes with a spade bit but I didn't go all the way through as this will help to show off the wire colors better.
I then added the rebar tie wire for the posts. Six go through the top and six from the bottom.









These rebar tie wires will be bent up out of the way, I'll attach a butt connector to the end then run wire from it to the terminal strip.
Note: The rebar wire is 1/16 so a 22-18 gauge connector is a perfect fit.









The end results, all four controllers ports will be live so any lane can be run from any station.


















The last thing to do is to stencil the lane numbers to each port.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice! :thumbsup: 

The any-lane/any-station is a feature I also wanted to put on my track, but I forced myself to keep it simple for my first wiring effort.

Have you already run the wire for this? As I was wiring my table, I was wondering about all the additional runs that would be required to do what you have done.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a fine piece of engineering. Economic too. I like the way the gators sit into the hole a little, and there's not much chance for shorts. Very cool! BH


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Scafremon said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> The any-lane/any-station is a feature I also wanted to put on my track, but I forced myself to keep it simple for my first wiring effort.
> 
> ...


I 've got lanes 1 & 2 so far I will get to 3 & 4 tomorrow Tuesday.


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

As I was about to start Wiring lane 3 & 4 I was going to be a little short on wire. After using the rebar tie wire for the the drivers station posts I thought maybe I could use this for the finale two lanes.

I began to wire it today and just finished. I only wish I would have thought about this sooner as it does look better then the spaghetti of wires I got under the table for lanes 1 & 2.

Here's the results.
I used pipe insulaltion foam to help keep the wires apart.


















I also added a work station top. It pulls out when needed and since I have quite of few stock terminal tracks I figured I might as well put them to use.


















Only bad part is since all lanes can be controlled from any station I'll have to install some cut off switches to the stock work terminal so only the lane in use from that station is juicing that stations work terminal.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Now that's definately some interesting engineering.... looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Very creative and interesting ideas.

One thing I noticed though- The rebar wire used for the alligator clip holes that is poking out of the top of the table and folded over. Are those exposed leads live?


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Slott V said:


> Very creative and interesting ideas.
> 
> One thing I noticed though- The rebar wire used for the alligator clip holes that is poking out of the top of the table and folded over. Are those exposed leads live?


Yes they are but once I start to get all the scenery done they'll be covered up so I won't need to worry about shorts.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

The retractable driver stations are great. Very cool.


----------

